# Sportcrest Spaceliner



## schwinnbikebobb (May 6, 2021)

Picked this one up a few months ago from the same seller when I bought the 63 Deluxe American. My thought at the time was not to keep it but the lack of info or even a pic of one like it appeals to me so I decided to keep it and do it. It’s made by Murray and probably a 1966. It is model 74X69 The lights/horn was pretty rough from battery corrosion but thanks to StikShifters magic work we are back to 100%. (thanks buddy!)



Researched it and found out Sportcrest was the store brand of the dept store the May Company. It was mentioned that Kaufmann’s dept store sold Sportcrest also. Makes sense because at the time they were owned by the May Company, which also owned other dept stores. One out west was Meier + Frank. Maybe all the stores under their umbrella sold the Sportcrest bikes.



I know these are not Schwinn’s but imagine as a 10 year old walking into a Sears, Western Auto, May Company store and seeing these with all the chrome and bling. For about the price of a low end Schwinn you could have one. Had to be tempting. Selling the parents on a less expensive bike must have been easy.


----------



## ebasnett (Jun 2, 2021)

I love old Murrays. I would probably say I’m mainly a Schwinn collector, but I’ve got 3 old Murrays kicking around here (a J.C. Higgins, a Ted Williams, and a Sears).


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 4, 2021)

Jus' hard not to like the Space bikes. Other than middle weight tire sizes I Dig Them ❗ 

Of course carefully stuffing 2.0 - 2.125" tires under them satisfies that


----------

